# New POS System



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Ive seen this posted on other threads but cant seem to get the answers Im looking for. What kind of billing system are you using? We have a retail brick and mortar, an online store and screen printing, embroidery and engraving departments. Right now we are using an old POS system to do everything and are looking to upgrade. Im trying to find a system powerful enough to handle the POS but also incorporates the other departments. I woul really like to have some sort of ticket system with email notifications to customers and task managment calendars to follow the weeks priorities. I have found very nice POS systems and awesome screen printing programs. Just cant find one that does both. We also use Quickbooks for our accounting and wouldn't mind having a system tie into it. Anyone have any ideas???

Thanks


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw this at ISS in Atlantic City. I was very impressed. I hope this is what you need. Good luck!

Check out www.shopworx.com
Tony Williams Your Regional Sales Manager 800-526-6702 x 220


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Alex, take a look at the ShopWorx software.

I don't work for them, so I'm not sure what the program's total capabilities are, however, it is designed specifically for the apparel decorating industry. We've been thinking about it ourselves, but haven't had time to do any in-depth research.

I think it may have started out as a Production Management tool for screen printing shops (i could be wrong), but I believe it has some other features, like Accounting, Customer notifications, Order processing, Credit Card Transaction, etc.

Again, it may not be exactly what you're looking for, but take a look anyway. You never know.

Good luck.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

nypdofficer1 said:


> I saw this at ISS in Atlantic City. I was very impressed. I hope this is what you need. Good luck!
> 
> Check out www.shopworx.com
> Tony Williams Your Regional Sales Manager 800-526-6702 x 220


lol ... you beat me to it Cesar!


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

Shopworks looks pretty interesting. Anyone out there use this yet? Any reviews?

Thanks


----------



## Frederic (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi!
As an answer to your question I can say that i cooperate with Point of sale systems NY for a long time and now I see what is high professionalism. They work all around the USA. These guys really know their job. Phone them and get free consultation. I think they can help you...

Wish you luck: ))


----------



## Brendadob (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm happy to provide a live demonstration of our software system, FastManager.
561-337-4449, [email protected]
FastManager - Business Management Software to download a free 30 day trial version.
Thank you for your consideration,
Brenda S. Doblinger
Sales Manager


----------



## maxwellandres (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi there, 

I got mine from choose alliance and I am very much satisfied with them. I would also like to tell you that they also made customized solutions depending upon the business requirement. Hope this will help you too in the way you want.

Good luck!!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I just use Quickbooks POS system...but Shopworx is a pretty awesome piece of software.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

I currently utilize ShopWorks, I'm able to run my shop from beginning to finish. Its capable of doing the following Sales & Marketing, Order Processing, Purchasing & Inventory, Production Management, Shipping & Receiving and Finance & Accounting. I'm also able to review my online orders with an EDP tool and proof my art work with another application they provide. Check their website out and sign up for the demo, I wish I had implement this software in my earlier years and save me some of the growing pains. It will save you time, energy and money. Good Luck.....


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

Can anyone give an indication as to the cost of shopworx and specifically their "onsite" software - there is no point in me having a demo or chatting to someone in the USA (i'm UK based) until I know if we can even afford to investigate it further.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

smo said:


> Can anyone give an indication as to the cost of shopworx and specifically their "onsite" software - there is no point in me having a demo or chatting to someone in the USA (i'm UK based) until I know if we can even afford to investigate it further.


Two platforms for Shopworks server base system and the cloud [media]http://shopworx.com/wp-content/documents/ShopWorks%20Cloud%20Hosting%20-%20New%20Customers%2010-29-14.pdf[/media]
You would need to call for the sales rep to provide an accurate quote, its based on your needs and hardware requirements and in order to determine that you need to contact them at 800-526-6702.


----------



## aadv17 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Alex,

Take a look at Cizaro POS, they have software solutions for any type of business including a POS for Retail Clothing Stores. The system can be completely customized to satisfy your specific needs and you will enjoy a 24/7 support service that will help you with any questions or requirement you may have.

You can also visit their website https://www.cizaro.com to ask for a presentation and the installation of their free trial version for 28 days to see if you like their system.


----------

